# LU 332 Wage and Benefits?



## NitroTurkey (Apr 12, 2011)

I will be finishing my apprenticeship in about 18 months at which point I think I want to travel to find some overtime and higher wages to sock away some savings. I understand local 332 is currently getting into book two and also has one of (the?) best journeyman rates. 

I realize conditions can change and in 18 months you guys might not need any travelers but I am still trying to put together some figures to see what I might earn working out of various locals. I was only able to find rather old inside working agreements using google..

Could any guys out of -or recently having worked for- 332 could let me know what your benefits ( defined benefit pension, health insurance etc ) package is like?


----------



## Huey8817 (Jan 14, 2016)

You can call the halls them selves and they will tell you the wages and how the books are moving . Local 6 san francisco has the highest wage they get 60 an hour 332 gets 57 a hour like I said also you can call and confirm this with them


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

What books are you talking about ? 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

cburke0000 said:


> What books are you talking about ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


The "out of work" book's, the ones they use for dispatch. The ones you sign when you get a 'layoff ticket", then wait.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Think about how much it will cost you to live in Local 332's or 6's area.....

A studio can run you $2500 per month.... Not an apartment, but a bed, stove and shower all in a nice cozy 200-400 sq. ft. place of your own!

Sometimes the green grass wages are blown way to much out of proportion. Making $100k per year in the Bay Area can be considered poverty wages....

http://www.cheatsheet.com/personal-...roke-with-a-six-figure-salary.html/?a=viewall


----------

